# Crow



## Gaz29 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it illegal to keep a crow as a pet ?????

Please Comment 

Gaz29


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd guess they'd have to be close rung, if its carrion crows you're on about as they're native to the uk. Not sure about papers if any :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Some corvids are not covered as windfalls, but I believe any offspring would have to be rung.

Check on the DEFRA website and the British bird forums.

I know a chap that keeps ravens, crows, magpies, jays and jack doors. They are quite easy to obtain if you look in the right places and have big enough flights.

John


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

With any uk bird, it has to have a ring to prove its captive bred, your are not allowed to take any bird out of the wild as far as im aware Unless its injured and a vet has verfied this i think you can ring up defra which will allow you to keep a 'disabled' bird as arcida john said there is alot of crows, ravens, jack doors, jays etc in captivity so have a look around :2thumb:


----------



## Gaz29 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Help*

Can you sell birds on this site ?????


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is not illegal to keep them, however there are legal and illegal methods of getting them, and to be honest, corvids are extreemly high maintanence pets, keeping one is a huge, life changing comitment, and there are far more issues to consider in that respect than just the legal one. If you are seriously intrested then do plenty of research into it and you will find info on the legal stuff pretty easily. Try the bbia forum for info and advice.


----------

